# Feather mite treatment



## little_critter (17 January 2011)

I think my mare may have feather mites - she had a really good stamp yesterday.
I looked to see if I could see any mites but someone said you can't always see them.
What's the treatment? Is it a case of get the vet out or is there something I can get from Mole Valley etc?
Newby owner here so sorry if a daft question.


----------



## sprite1978 (17 January 2011)

Frontline spray, dectomax injection, pig oil and sulphur. All choices for you to investigate.


----------



## little_critter (17 January 2011)

I guess the injection would be a vet job, can you get frontline over the counter?


----------



## Dizzydancer (17 January 2011)

My old boy had feather mites. We had the vet out after he had a bad attack and his legs were red raw. he gave him the dectomax injection, and we were told to use a flea spray (any type works) and also we had dermoline shampoo to wash his legs as it was soothing although any soothing shampoo would do the same. We also had to clip his legs off as he was so bad, you must be able to get to the skin with the spray though or it wont work. The flea spray will kill them, and unless it is really bad which it doesnt sound then I wouldnt bother with the vet. When mine shows signs we just flea spray and then keep a close eye.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (17 January 2011)

I used frontline  Or one similiar beginning with an S, but the name escapes me..


----------



## little_critter (17 January 2011)

Yes - I don't think she has a bad case. The occasional foot stamp, although yesterday's stamping was more 'violent'. She also has the odd chew at her fetlock.
When I had a look yesterday nothing seemed raw although there was a little dry skin.
I'll speak to her owner tonight and see what she suggests - not sure how she'd feel about removing her feathers!


----------



## K27 (17 January 2011)

My Vet advised me to use Deosect on my cob when I bought him as he had a few mites in his feathers- worked a treat, and I use it as fly repellant in the summer and treat him throughout the year with it if needed.  You can buy it from Mole Valley.


----------



## scarymare (17 January 2011)

My poor boy is beseiged by this.  I went out today and great big golf balls again (haven't been able to get him in cos of the ice).  Trouble is that he is very difficult to treat and becomes quite dangerous.  I would defo do what is suggested above re frontline as I dont think it nips them.  You certainly don't want an issue like mine.  Because mine so severe I have to use a combination of aromaheel, Pig oil and sulphur, Ivermectin but still keeps comign back and he gets more and more difficult.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (17 January 2011)

Dectomax injection worked for mine.


----------



## Jingleballs (17 January 2011)

My cob recently developed some scabs - well he always has some but there were worse.

Pig oil & sulphur wasn't shifting it so I used benzyl benzoate and it has worked a treat!  I still apply PO once the skin has been treated and that seems to help.

Tried frontline and it didn't help at all and neither did the injections.


----------



## scarymare (17 January 2011)

horserider said:



			Dectomax injection worked for mine.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I've never heard of this - is it an annual jab (sounds like it could be a real life-saver)


----------



## Rose Folly (17 January 2011)

Hi Ictrouble. am also in Somerset. Perhaps feather mites a  ebad down here this winter! 

My girl often has scabs inside her knees - rarely on the fetlock. I showed the vet when he was here for something else, and as it isn't bad he recommended an antiseptic soap like Carex, which I have just bought. She does stamp, but oddly with her back legs, which aren't affected.


----------



## S14Tobin (18 January 2011)

Pretty sure this is whats causing my chaps hocks to scab - on the outside and the cap of his hock, now also on the inside of both fetlocks. Not allowed to touch them, but he enjoys being hosed down - only his back legs are affected, does anyone know if you can use the frontline drop-on treatment? (the ones you use on cats or dogs on the back of their neck)? I have several of those in the cupboard, if I can use them i'll have a go!


----------

